# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Αλλάζει ο ναρκισσος;

## Laila

Γεια σας, έχω γράψει στο φόρουμ την ιστορία μου. Ειμαι χρονια κολλημένη με τον πρώτο μου έρωτα στα 15 που τα είχαμε για 3 χρονια και έληξε όταν επιχειρήσαμε να κάνουμε σεξ για πρώτη φορά και ήταν τραυματική εμπειρία. Μετά από λίγο καιρό ερωτεύθηκε άλλη οπότε πήρα την απόφαση να χωρίσουμε.

Δεν μπόρεσα εντούτοις να τον ξεπεράσω και πρόσφατα επικοινώνησα μαζί του σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Θυμάμαι από τοτε που ήμασταν μαζί ότι ήταν άνθρωπος πολύ παράξενος. Έξυπνος πολύ Αλλά με πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του. Έκανε μπουλινγκ σε καποια ατομα εξ αιτιας κυριως της εξωτερικης τους εμφανισης και της ευφυίας τους. Μετά όταν περάσαμε στο Πανεπιστήμιο αυτός μπήκε στην ιατρική κάτι που του φούσκωσε πιο πολύ τα μυαλά.
Οταν χωρισαμε διάβασα ένα φύλλο χαρτι οπου εγραφε τις σκεψεις του. Τρομαξα γιατί έλεγε ότι δεν αγαπάει κανέναν και ότι το παίζει καλός στους φιλους ενώ κρυφά τους φθονει και τους μισεί. Δεν είδα πουθενά να με αναφέρει. Μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ένα άτομο που σε γοήτευε στις συζητήσεις και οι γνώσεις που είχε για την ηλικία του ήταν εντυπωσιακές. Αυτο όλο με έκανε να τον θαυμάζω.

Στη φιλική μας επικοινωνία του ειπα οτι πασχω απο ΙΨΔ και αυτος μου ειπε να μην το πιστευω και μου ανέφερε ότι ιδιος εχει διαγνωστει με ναρκισσιστικη, αντικοινωνική, παρανοειδη και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή προσωπικοτητας. Γίνεται Αυτο? Τόσες πολλές παθησεις σε ένα άτομο? Και αν γίνεται αυτό ποια είναι συνήθως η εξέλιξη αυτών των ατόμων? Γινεται να αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο? Εγώ πάντως δεν τον έβλεπα παρανοϊκό. Είναι πραγματικά άνθρωπος που σου δίνει την εντύπωση της τετραγωνική λογικής.

----------


## oboro

Με τον ναρκισσισμο ταιριαζουν φουλ αυτα τα γνωρισματα του πρωην σου που περιγραφεις. Δεν ξερω αν πασχει και απο αυτο, αλλα και η παρανοιειδης διαταραχη ειναι πολυ συχνη σε ατομα υψηλης ευφυιας. Ακομη και ορισμενα απο τα πιο προχωρημενα σε επιπεδο λογικης μυαλα του 20ου αιωνα επασχαν απο κατι σχετικο με αυτην (Kurt Godel, Alexander Grothendieck, Bobby Fischer για πολυ χτυπητα παραδειγματα)

Οι διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας ειναι διαταραχες ακριβως του χαρακτηρα, οχι της λογικης. Η λογικη απλα "συμπαρασυρεται" ας πουμε οσο τα συμπτωματα εντεινονται. Οπως και πολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα ενος πασχοντα...

----------


## ΣωτηρηςΚ

προσεχε με τετοια ατομα που ειναι ναρκισσοι! το μονο που θελουν ειναι να ικανοποιησουν τον εγωισμο τους.... οχι παντα, μερικοι ειναι καλοκαρδοι επισης, αλλα αμα ειναι ναρκισσοι αντε βγαλε ακρη! θα θελουν να ικανοποιησουν το εγω τους και επισης να ειναι καλλοι! η αρρωστια η ιδια...

επισης να πω οτι πιστευω οτι μπορουν να αλαξουν αλλα για ποσο δεν ξερω

----------


## Ορέστης

Η εξελιξη του ηταν να γινει γιατρος.

----------


## BlackCoral

Όσο είναι αλήθεια πως ένα παιδί μπορεί να έχει Oppositional defiant disorder. Δηλαδή, με τίποτε. 
Τι λέει το άρθρο αυτό; "Ακόμη και τα καλύτερα παιδιά μπορεί να είναι δύσκολα στον χειρισμό και την υπακοή στον γονιό, τον δάσκαλο, το οιοσδήποτε έχει πάνω του εξουσία λόγω της ανισότητας δύναμης (εφόσον πρόκειται για ένα παιδί κι εκείνοι ενήλικες). Η κατάληξη; Αφήνουν το παιδί τους σε έναν τύποις θεό, εφόσον του αποδίδουν χαρακτηριστικά της αλάθητης διάγνωσης, της δύναμης της κατοχής της μοναδικής και αδιαμφισβήτητης αλήθειας, τη δύναμη να "στρώσει" το παιδί σου, αν είναι δυνατόν. Είναι παράλογο και οι παράλογοι δεν είναι οι λεγόμενοι και καλά ασθενείς, οι παράλογοι είναι οι γιατροί. Ένα άτομο τώρα μπορεί να ανήκει σε δεκάδες ομάδες κατηγοριοποιημένων κουτιών συμπτωμάτων, που αν δεν τα αποδεχτείς, απλά καταρρέουν. Γιατί να αποδεχτώ να κάνει το παιδί μου κάποιος για τους δικούς του παραλογισμούς και εξάρσεις θεικότητας, που είναι μία πλάνη, πειραματόζωο; Το ίδιο θεωρώ και για το ερώτημά σου. Όχι, δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα κατασκευασμένα κουτάκια που θα χωρέσουν τους ανθρώπους.
Εδώ το λινκ για τα καημένα παιδάκια που πλέον θεωρείται απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να τα ρίχνουν στα ψυχοφάρμακα. 

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...s/syc-20375831
Αν αυτό δε θεωρείται μία συστηματική παραγωγή ασθένειας, δεν ξέρω τι θεωρείται. Και δε με νοιάζει, καθώς δεν τα αποδέχομαι. Δεν είμαι εδώ για να δέχομαι τις βλακείες κανενός, αλλά για να συζητώ και να βρίσκω εμπειρίες που μπορούν να μου μιλήσουν. Με κριτική σκέψη και όχι με το αλάθητο κανενός, όποια ιδιότητα κι αν του έχει δοθεί. Αν καταλαβαίνεις το συνειρμό που με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα των τεχνητών συμπτωμάτων και ασθενειών. Θα άφηνες το παιδί σου να στο διαγνώσουν έτσι; Εγώ όχι. Το ίδιο και για τον φίλο σου λοιπόν.

----------


## BlackCoral

Αχά, ώστε τώρα και η υψηλή ευφυία είναι στο στόχαστρο. Τότε για ποιο λόγο η εξυπνάδα θεωρείται πλεονέκτημα; Τι είναι τελικά, πλεονέκτημα ή μειονέκτημα, ή άραγε ανάλογα ποιον θα αφήσουμε να μας το κρίνει. Μαζέφτε το λιγάκι οι οπαδοί των θεών.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Με τον ναρκισσισμο ταιριαζουν φουλ αυτα τα γνωρισματα του πρωην σου που περιγραφεις. Δεν ξερω αν πασχει και απο αυτο, αλλα και η παρανοιειδης διαταραχη ειναι πολυ συχνη σε ατομα *υψηλης ευφυιας*. Ακομη και ορισμενα απο τα πιο προχωρημενα σε επιπεδο λογικης μυαλα του 20ου αιωνα επασχαν απο κατι σχετικο με αυτην (Kurt Godel, Alexander Grothendieck, Bobby Fischer για πολυ χτυπητα παραδειγματα)
> 
> Οι διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας ειναι διαταραχες ακριβως του χαρακτηρα, οχι της λογικης. Η λογικη απλα "συμπαρασυρεται" ας πουμε οσο τα συμπτωματα εντεινονται. Οπως και πολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα ενος πασχοντα...


 τωρα καταλαβαμε πως παει οτι καποιος δε μπορει να φτασει ειναι διαταραχη αλλα εγω ξερεις τι λεω να βρεις ενα αλλο χωρις καμια διαταραχη για να εισαι μια χαρα και εσυ και αυτος αυτο το ατομο δε σου ταιριαζει και μια φραση λεει οι ανθρωποι δεν αλαζουν ΕΣΥ νομιζες οτι τους ηξερες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αχά, ώστε τώρα και η υψηλή ευφυία είναι στο στόχαστρο. Τότε για ποιο λόγο η εξυπνάδα θεωρείται πλεονέκτημα; Τι είναι τελικά, πλεονέκτημα ή μειονέκτημα, ή άραγε ανάλογα ποιον θα αφήσουμε να μας το κρίνει. Μαζέφτε το λιγάκι οι οπαδοί των θεών.


θα σου πω εγω ποιο ειναι το πλεονεκτημα να λες μια φραση και να σου απαντανε με ενα τεραστιο κατεβατο μεχρι που φτανει η μενα που καταλαβαινεις οτι το ατομο αυτο δε παλευεται με τιποτα και στη προκειμενη περιπτωση εγω δε προκειτε να μαζεψω τιποτα αν δε σου αρεσει οτι λεω διαβασε αλλο.

----------


## nousername

αλλάζει ναι. αλλα οι γιατροι ειναι ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση

----------

